

Site for sharing ideas - wowfat

Is there any website where people can go to and submit the ideas for projects that they like to get developed or will use once developed (not like a freelancer site but just sharing an idea)?  Then developers can browse through what people want to get build and build it for the public.&#60;p&#62;Not a freelance site or job listing. Just idea sharing!
======
machupai
What is better than HN itself. Post your idea here and check for feedback.
This is what i have personally done. I keep track of my ideas in my blog and
post them here on HN. If people read it and think it has some potential, they
will respond back to it. And it could be your lucky day, and PG himself will
give u some inputs (kind of like limited version of virtual office hrs). I do
share my ideas with my friends too as some time they give the best of the
advice.

~~~
wowfat
i am just looking for a list of real world problems experienced by people so
we can pick an interesting web project to tackle.

------
steventruong
Someone posted this a couple months back on HN: <http://captainobvio.us/>

It says to get feedback but if I remember correctly, it was a place for people
to just submit ideas as well.

------
deltrem
<http://moderator.appspot.com/> <http://www.ideascale.com/>

